#ubuntu-google 2017-11-27
<MatthewAllen> @popey can you please add me to GCI as a mentor - emaiL: matthewallengda@gmail.com
<popey> MatthewAllen: done! :D
<MatthewAllen> @popey, ty - keen to see GCI from the mentor side!
#ubuntu-google 2017-11-28
<popey> wxl: you haven't accepted my invitation to be a mentor yet
<mallen> how do I add mentors to one of my tasks? Or do I have to get them to add themselves?
<popey> mallen: i can add them
<popey> mallen: want me to add balloons?
<popey> (once he signs in) :D
<wxl> ahhh thanks for the reminder popey sorry!
<popey> No problemo!
<popey> Well hello thar!
<popey> balloons: wanna see if you can add yourself as a mentor? if not, let me know and I can
<balloons> popey, it seems I cannot
<popey> Ok, so want me to add you to all of mallen's ones?
<balloons> yes please :-)
<popey> on it
<popey> oooh, i can do it en-masse
<popey> and have done
<wxl> popey: can i add tasks AFTER the opening?
<popey> Of course, most welcome
<popey> In fact we're almost certainly going to _need_ more as we exhaust the ones we have
<wxl> ok cool. i'm a little behind on this but i definitely have things to add and just needed to know whether or not i had only an hour XD
<sh4dow> hello!
<sh4dow> there's a task named "install ubuntu 17.10"
<sh4dow> i'm on 16.04. if i upgrade, does it count as a valid one?
<wxl> sh4dow: link me to the task, please
<sh4dow> i'm on 16.04. if i upgrade, does it count as a valid one?wxl:
<sh4dow> oops
<sh4dow> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6213665139195904/?sp-organization=5133577048031232
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> balloons: you a boot?
<wxl> sh4dow: balloons is the mentor for that task (one of them), so i'd confirm with him, but if it were me, i would suggest that an upgrade would suffice as long as you made sure to use new install media to do the upgrade.
<balloons> I'm not a bot, no
<wxl> balloons: no, a boot. sorry, too close to canada. ABOUT ;)
<balloons> :p
<balloons> wxl, I heard that in perfect BC english
<wxl> XD
<balloons> sh4dow, just make sure you show you used new media
<sh4dow> i'm using "apt-get dist-upgrade" right now to upgrade it
<sh4dow> i guess i'll install it on VM
<balloons> we want you to experience using the live cd
<sh4dow> i am using ubuntu 16.04 as my primary os already
<wxl> yeah no dist-upgrade wouldn't use any of the tutorial at all
<wxl> so as long as you use the tutorial for that purpose, i think that would actually be a nice edge case to cover
<wxl> also dist-upgrade only upgrades packages, not the version
<wxl> you'd want do-release-upgrade for that
<sh4dow> oh
<wxl> but don't do that :)
<sh4dow> yeah i will
<sh4dow> after doing dist-upgrade
<wxl> dist-upgrade is just like upgrade but it gives the system permission to remove packages
<wxl> at least those that are no longer needed
<sh4dow> ah okay
<popey> Yeah, we should add a task for upgrades
<sh4dow> for the task, i will install it in VM, then. is it valid then?
<popey> But these tasks are specifically clean installs.
<wxl> well the tutorial SHOULD cover that, no?
<wxl> (i admit to not having looked over the tutorials)
<wxl> sh4dow: yes, that's mentioned in the task
<sh4dow> okay. thank you all!
<ILoveVIM> hello guys
<ILoveVIM> i am foss
<ILoveVIM> asia
<ILoveVIM> lol
<ILoveVIM> za
<ILoveVIM> lolo
<wxl> i see. and apparently you love vim, too.
<popey> vim is indeed awesome.
<ILoveVIM> vim is the best editor in universe
<ILoveVIM> You can ride vim as unicorn
<sh4dow> he's an Arch user
<ILoveVIM> wtf
<sh4dow> kick him :P (i know him)
<ILoveVIM> how do you know this
<ILoveVIM> SA:sdA:asd:asdASD:SD
<ILoveVIM> A:das
<ILoveVIM> ASD.asd:asdA:SdASD:DAS.
<wxl> ILoveVIM: please stop.
<ILoveVIM> ok sir.
<ILoveVIM> I love unicorns too
<ILoveVIM> But there is no place in my name for unicorns
<flexiondotorg> nano ftw!
<wxl>  /kick * @flexiondotorg
<wxl> oops
 * flexiondotorg shakes fist at wxl 
<wxl> as i've said before, nano is good for inputting text
<wxl> but it's not a text editor
<wxl> it's like a terminal wordpad
<m4sk1n> completed my first (begineer) task
<MaskyS> m4sk1n: nice!
<m4sk1n> yay :D
<wxl> congrats m4sk1n you are now officially an ubuntu contributor
<m4sk1n> do you really think that I wasn't one before? :D
<m4sk1n> (just minor translations contribution)
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> now you're a more diverse one? :)
<m4sk1n> yup, I'm waiting for review now
<MaskyS> m4sk1n: cool.
<MaskyS> sergiusens: Hello btw, sergiusens. Look forward to working with you
<MaskyS> Btw guys, do we have an IRC chatbot here?
<MaskyS> ubot9: hey
<MaskyS> ubot93: hello
<sergiusens> MaskyS hello! Feel free to reach out on anything to make things go smooth
<MaskyS> ubuntulog3: hello
<MaskyS> sergiusens: Are the chatbots functional on this channel? Could you point me to any guides/ man pages for using them?
<MaskyS> ubot93: help
<ubot93> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MaskyS> ubot93: commands?
<MaskyS> ubot93: irc?
<MaskyS> ubot93: !patience
<ubot93> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ppabcd> Hello
<sergiusens> MaskyS I don't work or manage any of the bots here
<MaskyS> ppabcd: hello :)
<sergiusens> ppabcd hello
<ppabcd> :))
<MaskyS> sergiusens: oh, okay. I'll see if I can find anything on the forums.
<sergiusens> MaskyS what in particular are you looking for?
<MaskyS> sergiusens: logging and/or any other commands the bots may possess. For example, one of my favourite chatbots has a reminder feature.
<sergiusens> MaskyS oh, I don't think this bots are stateful
<sergiusens> ppabcd when he joins, you would want to reach out to davidcalle or elopio wrt tutorial translations
<m4sk1n> !ball
<MaskyS> sergiusens: oh okay.
<m4sk1n> ubot93: !ball
<m4sk1n> !magic8ball
<ppabcd> my translation in my language xd http://prntscr.com/hghg9u
<m4sk1n> !42
<ubot93> 42 is the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<sergiusens> popey flexiondotorg do you know if anyone else can mentor tutorial translations?
<m4sk1n> !hugme
<popey> m4sk1n: please leave the bots alone. They're trying to sleep
<m4sk1n> ok :)
<popey> sergiusens: tricky. Maybe davidcalle?
<sergiusens> popey yeah, I can think he would know, but not sure he is mentoring at all
<sergiusens> ppabcd so how far are you with the translation task? Have you picked a tutorial?
<ppabcd> hmm 59 line today
<ppabcd> and i pick how to install ubuntu desktop
<m4sk1n> elopio: when will you review my task? I won't rush you, just curious…
<ppabcd> hmm i want ask something. I get text about button in Ubuntu windows for example button "try the Ubuntu desktop" in first installation. do i have to translate it too?
<elopio> m4sk1n: hello. I'm on holidays, so I can review your task on monday, or sergiusens an kyrofa can do it earlier.
<m4sk1n> probably if it's translated…
<m4sk1n> when I translated `basic-snap-usage` i haven't translated output that isn't translated to Polish
<elopio> m4sk1n: that sounds right. Until we make snap and snapcraft multilanguage, that part should be in english.
<m4sk1n> ok :)
<davidcalle> sergiusens: looks like I missed the memo, thanks :)
<elopio> hey davidcalle, we already have people translating tutorials :D
<davidcalle> elopio: I know! I pinged zyga about this one already ;)
<elopio> davidcalle: I'm on holidays, with intermitted connection, so I will be of more help on monday.
<davidcalle> elopio: no worries!
<sjal> hey there
<KrzysiekSiemv> Hi!
<sjal> hello there KrzysiekSiemv
<sjal> anyway, I know it's more of a mailing-list thing
<sjal> but I really like the initiative you guys are doing
<sjal> is it too late to help you somehow?
<sjal> I don't really stick to ubuntu community whatsoever but would love to help if it's possible
<MaskyS> sjal: What are you referring to as mailing list haha?
<sjal> You know, stuff like offering help
<sjal> I think it should stick to a mailing list
<sjal> but if you have an IRC channel I've decided to join here and ask instead :P
<wxl> what sort of help you want to offer?
<Makczar> hi
<sjal> what sort of help do you need?
<Makczar> @elopio hi
<wxl> the priamry help involves mentoring folks on the tasks created
<MaskyS> sjal: I think helping out students on the IRC chat is a great way to contribute.
<Makczar> what
<Makczar> elopio1
<sjal> sounds like an idea, I'm on freenode anyway while at work so :)
<wxl> i'm not sure what exactly you can accomplish unless you're a mentor, though. are tasks publicly accessible?
<sjal> Yeah
<sjal> they are
<wxl> ah then yeah you can try to walk students through what you can
<wxl> and try to connect them with all the right folks here
<sjal> cool, great
<sjal> is the code-in only in english btw?
<wxl> if there's a specific area you feel you're well versed enough on to ask as a mentor, that may be something to ask about. popey seems to be mostly in charge
<wxl> afaik, yes
<wxl> although there are some translation tasks out there, so it's not all ABOUT english :)
<sjal> Do you have list of the tasks somewhere?
<sjal> and yeah I saw some tasks that have like 10+ mentors on it so it passess quicker, not sure if the kids are looking on stuff like this
<wxl> on the code-in page
<sjal> but still I realised you kinda need mentors, not sure how picky you are
<wxl> i think popey has a spreadsheet too but it's nto as official
<popey> The site has the tasks
<popey> No spreadsheets needed :)
<sjal> it's not easily readible as a spreadsheet or plaintext though
<sjal> as easily*
<MaskyS> sjal: truw
<MaskyS> true*
<wxl> ummm webscrape with curl/wget? :)
<davidcalle> elopio: do you mind if I reduce the number of instances of translation tasks? It seems to be a very popular choice and we are going to have limited resources on this specific task (between looking for native speakers and setting up a language picker for the site)
<popey> davidcalle: that's fine, we can spread them out with lower numbers available
<davidcalle> popey: ok :)
<popey> maybe a task to confirm translations? :)
<sjal> does someone proofread those translations?
<wxl> you should check with the mentors for those tasks, sjal
<wxl> my guess is no
<sjal> elopio1: :P
<sergiusens> sjal I offered to proof read those translations that were done in spanish
<sergiusens> during the review phase of the PR for the translated tutorial
<sjal> sergiusens: that's great
<sjal> I could proofread in polish, I already translate for FSFE
<sjal> I've sent mail about code-in to some schools in Poland, encouraging them to do Ubuntu related tasks, offering help in polish if they query me here on IRC
<elopio> davidcalle: I don't mind at all.
<elopio> I was hoping the studend would help us find somebody to proof-read, as they probably have friends who speak their own language :)
<sjal> elopio: i'm gonna ask you straight - does anyone translate to polish?
<elopio> sjal: m4sk1n was translating to polish. And we have a team meamber who speaks polish. And there's probably an ubuntu polish team
<elopio> so yes.
<sjal> yeah but I meant the students
<elopio> sjal: m4sk1n and probably more to come in the following days.
<elopio> I wonder where's that elopio1 coming from :/
<elopio> ahhh
<davidcalle> elopio: I'm a bit worried by the current lack of localization infra on tutorials.u.c. Not sure in which measure we are going to be able to publish many new translations.
<davidcalle> I have a couple ideas on how we can work around it, but we need to look into our maintenance options too, maybe LoCos
<davidcalle> popey: can you publish https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/6574351660875776/? And other tutorials tasks not published?
<davidcalle> I don't have publication powers
<popey> davidcalle: holy cow there's 71 of these... ?
<popey> done
<elopio> davidcalle: it seems to me that just having the translated .md files is useful. But if you want, we can close this task. Or add one to make a language drop down in tutorials.ubuntu.com 😃
<deniskamazur> hey there
<aden_> hyea
<aden_> heya*
<deniskamazur> i was told to say hi to elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens :)
<kyrofa> Hey hey deniskamazur
<kyrofa> Welcome!
<davidcalle> popey: thanks!
<davidcalle> elopio: It's something we can't really manage yet and I'm afraid reviews we won't be able to do nor support will pile up and put students off. Please close it, I'm going to add a task for a language picker, and if we get something moving on this front, maybe we can reopen it.
<elopio> davidcalle: I will close it when I'm home in the night
<davidcalle> Thanks elopio
#ubuntu-google 2017-11-29
<daniellim> hi
<mallen> daniellim: Hi Daniel!
<daniellim> are you another participant?
<kyrofa> Welcome daniellim
<daniellim> thanks
<mallen> danielllim: I'm a mentor this year, but participated as student in 2015. Can I do anything to help you?
<daniellim> oh nice
<daniellim> nothing much now
<daniellim> looking forward to learning a lot
<daniellim> are we still using launchpad this year?
<kyrofa> daniellim, depends on the project
<daniellim> okay
<ppabcd> Hello
<kyrofa> Hey there ppabcd
<ppabcd> hi :)
<daniellim> Hi snapcraft is saying that I need to sign the CLA
<daniellim> In the form there's this, Please add the Canonical Project Manager or contact
<daniellim> May I get the contact?
<tsimonq2> elopio: That's a problem I forsee being more common ^^^^^
<tsimonq2> elopio: In order to sign the CLA back when I was interested in contributing to Snapcraft, I had to get some forms from Canonical Legal that my parents had to sign.
<elopio> daniellim: hello
<daniellim> hello
<tsimonq2> elopio: (especially because people participating might not be able to sign legally binding contracts in their country quite yet, like in my case)
<elopio> daniellim: the manager of the canonical team is sergio.schvezov@canonical.com
<daniellim> tsimonq2: it seems that now I just need to fill in the online form and I'm done
<daniellim> elopio: thanks
<elopio> sergiusens: can you check with legal what's the process for young people signing the CLA?
<daniellim> When I do ./runtests.sh snapcraft/tests/unit I get FAILED (errors=143) is it okay to push?
<daniellim> okay nevermind I think I installed the wrong module
<Guest24158> Hi elopio, sergisens and davidcalle
<davidrzzc> Hi elopio, sergisens and davidcalle!! :)
<Sangbum> hello to all!
<Sangbum> hi elopio, sergisens and davidcalle!
<Sangbum> elopio: I've picked a task to translate tutorial. can I go with create-your-first-snap ?
<Sangbum> hello davidrzzc! are you a student too?
<davidrzzc> Yeah! a Student too! i'm from México, and u?
<davidrzzc> Are you from France?
<Sangbum> davidrzzc: I'm from South Korea. nice to meet u :D
<davidrzzc> You IP is from France wft
<Sangbum> davidrzzc: that's ip of freenode i think
<davidrzzc> nice to meet u too!
<davidrzzc> i think so
<davidrzzc> hey! are you nervious for NKorea?
<Sangbum> davidrzzc: not really. they used to did that kind of things...
<davidrzzc> Kim Jong is a crazy guy. I hope that never happens a conflict.
<davidrzzc> Anyway
<davidrzzc> how old  are you?
<aden_> hey
<aden_> i need some help here
<aden_> if you were to take this task (https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5666786080980992/?sp-organization=5133577048031232) does it mean you'll have to create the animation yourself?
<maxibanki> Hi @elopio @kyrofa @sergiusens @popey @flexiondotorg
<maxibanki> That's a weird step ^^
<sjal> hi there maxibanki
<popey> aden_: yes, it's a big task
<m4sk1n> witam, sjal
<m4sk1n> maxibanki: we don't use @ on IRC to mention someone, we just use `,` or `:` after nick
<DubeyAdit> Hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg, :)
<m4sk1n> it annoys me that I can't claim task before getting reviewed
<flexiondotorg> m4sk1n: Can you explain what you mean in more detail please?
<m4sk1n> I just can't claim task, because my current entry haven't been reviewed… :)
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: what's your entry?
<m4sk1n> translation of tutorial
<sergiusens> flexiondotorg a task mutex per participant
<sergiusens> good morning everyone
<sergiusens> maxibanki hello
<sergiusens> DubeyAdit hello
<maxibanki> I've got a small question. I claimed the task that I should create a snap package of a service that is written in golang. Need that program to be in that given list?
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: ah right, the pl translation! Two people have been pinged in the PR, let's wait a day to see if they provide more info before wrapping up the review
<sergiusens> maxibanki not necessarily, those are ones that have been identified by elopio as having a satisfactory outcome
<maxibanki> Hm, i would be interested in creating a snap package for https://github.com/maxibanki/golang-url-shortener. Does this make sense?
<DubeyAdit> @sergiusens I'm working on a Task to " Ensure the tutorial covers everything required to complete it, and file bugs" . So I have filled an issue and my question is "Can a typo will be count as an issue?"
<sergiusens> DubeyAdit which task is it, given I am not a mentor for every task I might not have visibility on it without manually searching
<sergiusens> maxibanki you own it it seems, so yes, that makes thing easy (you know your way around the code base).
<DubeyAdit> Link to Task(screenshot):
<sergiusens> popey can you add me as mentor of the "go snap" task? As a backup while elopio is away and to cover for the timezone kyrofa is sleeping in :-)
<DubeyAdit> https://ibb.co/i408Ub
<sergiusens> DubeyAdit ah, we can ask your mentors, popey or flexiondotorg :-)
<DubeyAdit> Thanks :) sergiusens.
<popey> sergiusens: sure
<sjal> popey: could you please check query from me? thanks!
<popey> sergiusens: can you link to the specific task please, we have a lot
<popey> sjal: looking, one moment
<sjal> great, thanks :)
<sergiusens> popey https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6471222382559232/
<popey> sergiusens: done
<DubeyAdit> popey -One quick question "Where should i report if i found tyops in docs?" related to task ->https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6652012185780224/
<popey> hi DubeyAdit
<popey> There's a link in the task, https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues
<DubeyAdit> Yeah! i filled an issue there, so typos will be count as my task of Quality Assurance? Also how I can Complete this task I mean i just have to find issues while reading docs, if so then how many issues atleast?
<popey> If you found an issue ,then that's great. There's no minimum number of issues to find.
<popey> And yeah, that totally counts :)
<DubeyAdit> So when should i'll be verified, I mean when will I "Submit for Review"? Link to issue I have created: https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/issues/208
<ubot93> Issue 208 in canonical-docs/snappy-docs "'Register your snap' from nav bar redirects to 404 (HTTPS Error)." [Open]
<popey> DubeyAdit: approved :)
<popey> Thank you
<DubeyAdit> popey -Sorry for all those silly questions, (i am new to this) Thanks for approval. :)
<popey> Not silly at all, all good :)
<ppabcd> Hello
<sjal> hi ppabcd
<DubeyAdit> popey- if i'm not wrong "Stenza" here = https://github.com/canonical-docs/snappy-docs/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=stenza&type= is misspelled
<DubeyAdit> Correct:  Stanza isn't it?
<popey> Correct
<DubeyAdit> Creating an issue. Thanks :) @popey.
<sergiusens> ppabcd hi
<ppabcd> hiii
<ppabcd> can you review my pull request https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/506
<ubot93> Pull 506 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Translate to indonesian language" [Open]
<sergiusens> davidcalle mind reviewing ppabcd's PR ^ ?
<ppabcd> hi DubeyAdit
<DubeyAdit> popey- I have also found a bug in expand/collapsable list in Nav bar, Is it okay to fill an issue realted to this? One thing more if my task is approved  then i can claim new task isn't it?
<sjal> DubeyAdit: anything that is 'wrong' to your opinion is an issue
<sjal> feel free to contribute :)
<sjal> in your opinion*
<DubeyAdit> sjal -What about "if my task is approved  then i can claim new task isn't it?" ?
<sjal> if your task is approved and signed as completed by a mentor you can claim a new task right away
<sjal> you just need to wait for a mentor to approve your work
<DubeyAdit> It's showing "Task approved -- Waiting for Google review of parental consent " but i'm unable to claim a new task :(
<sjal> Oh, it's your first task
<sjal> after you finished it it's all in Google's hands
<sjal> they have to accept your parents' consent form
<sjal> afterwards, you're done. You should get an email when the form gets accepted
 * m4sk1n is waiting for review of parental consent too…
<DubeyAdit> sjal -Thanks! :)
<sjal> np :)
<davidcalle> ppabcd: hi again, I've left a first review on one technical detail (you couldn't know about) and an native indonesian speaker is going to proof read, when this is done, we can merge :)
<ppabcd> please wait
<ppabcd> check it again
<davidcalle> That was fast, thank you
<ppabcd> ok :)
<ppabcd_> how with my new updates? https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/506
<ubot93> Pull 506 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Translate to indonesian language" [Open]
<ppabcd_> is there anything to fix?
<davidcalle> ppabcd_: I'm happy with your changes, just waiting on the indonesian reviewer to do a pass on it
<ppabcd_> it's ok. My friend from Indonesia check my pull request too and they tells me about writing errors.
<kyrofa> Good morning everyone!
<m4sk1n> hi kyrofa
<kyrofa> Hey there m4sk1n, how are things going?
<m4sk1n> davidcalle: zyga (zyga-ubuntu on IRC) reviewed my translation, he said LGTM
<m4sk1n> kyrofa: waiting for review of task entry and parental consent review…
<kyrofa> m4sk1n, you did a translation, correct?
<m4sk1n> yup
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: Just address the comment about Fedora and we are good to merge
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: see https://github.com/canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com/pull/512 for the Fedora fix
<ubot93> Pull 512 in canonical-websites/tutorials.ubuntu.com "Update Fedora instructions for setting up snapd" [Merged]
<m4sk1n> done
<m4sk1n> davidcalle: ^
<deniskamazur> hi
<sjal> hej deniskamazur
<deniskamazur> can anybody tell what stats the snapcraft team wants to collect about projects
<deniskamazur> am talkin about this task https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5740190964383744/?sp-organization=5740205476675584&sp-organization=4854733644759040&sp-organization=5133577048031232&sp-is_beginner=False&sp-categories=1&sp-categories=4&sp-categories=5
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: even though PR are not merged, I'm going to validate your tasks so you are not blocked by it, since you actually did them, just please follow up on the discussions on GitHub so we can merge
<davidcalle> m4sk1n: good point on Arch, just waiting on zyga to reply
<davidcalle> ppabcd_: ^
<daniellim_> deniskamazur: According to the task, Read the launchpad and github scripts from https://github.com/elopio/random-scripts to understand how to gather data from projects using snapcraft.
<ppabcd_> i want do other task but i must waiting ofter my task validated
<elopio> Hey ppabcd_, we got one of the team leads of ubuntu indonesian translations reviewing your task. You have to be patient, as they have other things to do and contribute on their free time.
<ppabcd_> ok i will waiting.
<elopio> ppabcd_: the idea here is to learn, so you can follow other tutorials on the mean time, or take a look at some of the guides we linked in more detail.
<elopio> or you can start one of the tasks that have a big instance count. You just claim it when your current task is done, and nobody will notice :)
<elopio> deniskamazur: hello! Some of the stats are mentioned in the task, like the number of snaps with the keywords prepare, build, install and version-script.
<deniskamazur> thanks :)
<elopio> popey: please add sergio as a mentor to all the snapcraft tasks. I don't seem to have permissions to do that, and only kyrofa was added.
<popey> add him to all of your tasks?
<kyrofa> elopio, that's because I added myself
<kyrofa> sergiusens, you can do that
<popey> done
<popey> I'm happy doing these tasks, as it's super easy
<elopio> ok, thanks.
<elopio> davidcalle: it's not possible to close a task, so popey updated the instance count of the tutorials translations to 0.
<davidcalle> ppabcd_: m4sk1n: I think you are unblocked now, and can pick another task, as I said earlier, just make sure you follow up if needed on the PRs, thanks!
<davidcalle> elopio: ok! Thanks
<elopio> davidcalle: Thanks to you. But I most say that all these languages are super exciting for me! Maybe, next week I can convince you to open a few more, and I'll deal with the reviews :) I'll bother you on monday.
<ppabcd_> ok thank you very much :)
<garry_> heya
<ppabcd_> later i will contribute to ubuntu repo especially in Indonesian language
<garry_> hi to elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens
<m4sk1n> hi garry_
<kyrofa> Hey there garry_, welcome!
<davidcalle> elopio: I swear they are exciting for me as well, we just need to figure a couple things out so we don't lock students up in review limbo, happy to discuss on monday :)
<garry_> thanks
<garry_> sir its been my pleasure to work with such a great geeks
<MaskyS> heya :)
<elopio> hello MaskyS
<sergiusens> hey m4sk1n, I added a comment to your PR, but just wanted to let you know that it is already good as is
<sergiusens> but adding in those comments would probably improve the actual thing being exposed
<m4sk1n> sergiusens: added
<Letozaf> Hi guys, buy mistake I approved a task that needed more work, is there a way to "un-aprove" it ? cannot find how...
<m4sk1n> “Translate Ubuntu components” how many strings should I translate to submit to review?
<sjal> Letozaf: hey there, you'll just get rejected and mentor will explain you that you'll have to put up a bit more work
<sjal> just continue further on the task, you won't get penalized anyhow :)
<Dmitriy> hi  elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens.
<kyrofa> Hey there Dmitriy, welcome!
<m4sk1n> oh no, I forgot to say hi directly to elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens, will you revoke my entries? :>
<sergiusens> hello Dmitriy
<sergiusens> m4sk1n you are good
<kyrofa> m4sk1n I dunno... skirting the rules...
<Dmitriy> What test should I do in bit.ly/ugcismanual ?
<zerothis> I'd like to use googlevoice on my home phone without a smartphone or computer. Is there a box I can plug my home phone into for that?
<m4sk1n> zerothis: it's definitely not a place for questions like this…
<zerothis> m4sk1n: I'll gladly leave and chat about googlevoice in the proper place. You know where that is?
<popey> zerothis: https://support.google.com/voice
<popey> (there is a link to the help forum on that page)
<zerothis> thank you
<m4sk1n> I guess my task is ready for review
<m4sk1n> Am I wrong? Should I wait for merge in this cade?
<sergiusens> kyrofa do you feel like doing some mentoring on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5669897449242624/ ?
<sergiusens> m4sk1n I was waiting for the tests to run their course, and it is all green and hence merged; so your task is now marked as complete
<kyrofa> sergiusens, of course, feedback given
<sergiusens> thanks kyrofa
#ubuntu-google 2017-11-30
<m4sk1n> thanks sergiusens
<Craftelite007> Hey!
<dows> Hey!
<Craftelite007> Are you here for GCI?
<m4sk1n> hi
<dows> Craftelite007: Yea
<m4sk1n> dows: he left the channel
<m4sk1n> so I'm waiting for review again… :P
<dows> m4sk1n: i think you can work on other tasks at the meantime
<dows> m4sk1n: then once your review is done you can straight away submit a new one
<dows> anyways it'll be done in 36 hours
<m4sk1n> I know dows
<DubeyAdit> hi all, :)
<DubeyAdit> Can anyone help me with snapd installation as i'm getting 302 for setting up java7 and which redirects to 404 with final response "download failed Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed."
<DubeyAdit> Console log: https://pastebin.com/LyXM7gZe
<popey> That's nothing to do with snapd. It's a broken package from the webupd8 ppa you have enabled
<DubeyAdit> popey -thanks, can you suggest me something which can help me troubleshooting this?
<popey> remove the ppa
<dows> hi, when I try to assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1602791 to myself, I keep getting timeout error from launchpad
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1602791 in Snapcraft "Error when trying to register a reserved name is missing a sentence" [Low, Triaged]
<dows> is this a problem with launchpad currently?
<popey> launchpad is fine here, sometimes it times out, but usually re-trying fixes that
 * sergiusens waves
<dows> ah now it works
 * sergiusens waves
 * dows waves
<dows> is there any way I could link to a launchpad bug through a commit in git
<sergiusens> dows git doesn't really support annotations like bzr did; the magic seen on github is all done with parsing on github itself
<sergiusens> so you can, but manually through markdown, not convenient in the commit itself, but maybe useful in a PR, in the form of [LP: #XXXXXX](https://pad.lv/XXXXX)
<sjal>  hey there guys
<m4sk1n> hi sjal
<utkarsh_> join
<utkarsh_> well not able to understand what is it
<utkarsh_> anybody here?
<sjal> utkarsh_: can you ask more precisely?
<utkarsh_> hey can you tell me what is this
<utkarsh_> ??
<sjal> what is what
<utkarsh_> because i have never used a chatbox with this ui
<utkarsh_> freenode??
<sjal> um, you seem really confused about IRC
<sjal> Why don't you search for a beginner IRC task
<sjal> it'll explain how exactly this chat works and all
<utkarsh_> I have joined here with the reference of google code and I am bit confused
<utkarsh_> IRC task...ok ishould google it??
<sjal> try google code-in task
<utkarsh_> okk well who are you??
<sjal> I'm just an user
<utkarsh_> from where??
<sjal> what do you mean
<utkarsh_> you are fromm india?
<sjal> no
<sjal> I'm from Poland
<utkarsh_> ok nice meeting you
<utkarsh_> so can we be friends?
<utkarsh_> ??
<m4sk1n> we are all family, why do you only want to be friends?
<utkarsh_> I am quite intrested to make a frienship whith people who are developer...
<utkarsh_> how old are you?/
<utkarsh_> quite wierd
<utkarsh_> i am bu
<m4sk1n> most of us are 13-17, but there are also gci mentors, usually <18
<utkarsh_> i am bit confused.. what to do here
<utkarsh_> ooo great
<utkarsh_> so whats your name?/
<m4sk1n> have you registered on codein.withgoogle.com?
<utkarsh_> no
<utkarsh_> sorry yess
<m4sk1n> so how have you found this IRC channel?
<m4sk1n> so have you claimed any task?
<utkarsh_> yes i clamed a task which was in ubuntu...the easiest one installing ubuntu
<utkarsh_> well sorry for typing mistakes
<m4sk1n> so, good luck, begineer tasks are great way to start
<m4sk1n> I understand…
<m4sk1n> we are all only humans
<m4sk1n> except some bots: ubot9, ubot93 etc. XD
<utkarsh_> hahaha
<utkarsh_> so you guys are also for google code
<m4sk1n> *google code-in
<utkarsh_> yo
<dows> yo
<m4sk1n> popey: you are mentor for translation task, have I done enough work?
<popey> hi m4sk1n let me take a look :_
<popey> m4sk1n: done! :D
<popey> thank you!
<m4sk1n> :)
<m4sk1n> you have only commented, but not reviewed
<popey> Oh, I can't review the ones in launchpad. someone who actually speaks Polish needs to do that.
<m4sk1n> I mean the task
<popey> oops, pressed wrong button :D
<m4sk1n> thanks
<illya_ol> Hi.
<m4sk1n> people do not know how to use IRC… :/
<popey> Everyone switched to slack or discord it seems :|
<sjal> using IRC is easy, you just have to respond to pings
<m4sk1n> I use IRC through matrix.org gate
<m4sk1n> Not because I don't know how to use IRC, but it's more comfortable for me
<m4sk1n> *but because
<m4sk1n> great solution for people that used to use slack, gitter, discord etc.
 * m4sk1n uploaded an image: Screenshot_20171130-155008.jpg (408KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/BQOWtbqgslhlJoKwGOAPblKv>
<dows> i just use hexchat
<dows> but i think pidgin is still the best
<popey> Uhoh - we'll be arguing over vim and emacs next :D
<wxl> VIM OR DIE
<popey> See ^
<dows> and some guy will say sublime is better
<dows> well it is indeed good
<m4sk1n> On PC I use weechat
<wxl> i considered the switch to weechat, primarily because of horizontal/vertical splits, but (A) it just got added to irssi at long last and (B) i found other solutions to my need and ones which hide less important stuff from my immediate attention
<sjal> cool
<sjal> although I got used to weechat by now
<m4sk1n> maybe I'll create snap for riot-desktop
<popey> is that an electron app?
<dows> wow matrix/riot does have a pretty nice interface
<dows> will give it a try some time
<m4sk1n> yes
<dows> thanks for recommending :D
<m4sk1n> :)
<m4sk1n> also, can any op join from matrix to make logs accessible for new users?
<wxl> you mean the channel logs here?
<wxl> cuz those are public https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/11/30/%23ubuntu-google.html
<dows> hi my travis ci build job here https://travis-ci.org/snapcore/snapcraft/jobs/309554653 failed with an error of websocket:close 1006 (abnormal closure): unexpected EOF
<dows> i don't really think it is my fault because I merely edited some strings in one of the files
<dows> could it be a problem with travis itself?
<m4sk1n> wxl: I know
<kyrofa> dows, totally not your fault, I poked Travis with a stick
<dows> thanks a lot
<kyrofa> Sure thing. It happens sometimes
<roy> Hi I'm currently snapping codespell and I'm having a bit of an issue
<roy> do you need to run ```sudo apt-get install codespell``` before testing the snap as when I try ```codespell -h``` after  running ```sudo snap try --devmode prime/``` I just get a message saying ```bash: /usr/bin/codespell: No such file or directory```
<kyrofa> roy, take a look at this PR, you'll see how it's done in CI: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1770
<ubot93> Pull 1770 in snapcore/snapcraft "Add codespell support" [Merged]
<roy> hi @kyrofa whereabouts will I find how to do this??
<kyrofa> roy, right here: https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft/pull/1770/files#diff-c6af731c77481cc209772ac2f258382c
<ubot93> Pull 1770 in snapcore/snapcraft "Add codespell support" [Merged]
<kyrofa> roy, I would do it in a venv, though
<roy> Im currently doing it in a virtual machine
<kyrofa> That works as well
<sergiusens> popey maybe next years code-in could use rocket.Chat ;-)
<sergiusens> kyrofa I don't think roy wants to run codespell, instead, roy is creating a snap for it
<MaskyS> sergiusens: Whats the difference between slack and rocket? They both look veeeeery similiar
<sergiusens> kyrofa take a look at the task ;-)
<sergiusens> MaskyS rocket.Chat has more "missing" feature but is open source
<roy> Hey MaskyS thats exactly what I'm trying to do. Any idea?
<MaskyS> roy: I don't understand what you're referring to. Could you plase elaborate?
<roy> Your message at 19:51 stating the fact that I am trying to create a snap and not actually run codespell
<sergiusens> roy does it work if you run `/snap/bin/codespell` ?
<m4sk1n> how can I learn about making snaps working in strict confinement and reducing their size?
<MaskyS> roy: I think you're addressing the wrong preson lol
<MaskyS> person*
<MaskyS> sergiusens: Oh cool. Yeah, if it's similiar to slack then I think it would be great. I think we would kindof stand out though, almost every one else is using IRC
<MaskyS> sergiusens: How difficult do you think it would be if we implemented a bot that could add features to IRC?
<MaskyS> sergiusens: Like last seen, reminder, help, etc..
<roy> sergiusens: when I run that command its seems to check all spellings so yes it works there
<sergiusens> MaskyS I am the wrong person for that, but managing state and making it persistent and resilient is always hard; we use http://errbot.io/en/latest/ for out snappy-m-o bot and it doesn't do state at all
<sergiusens> roy ok, so it seems you recently installed snapd and a restart of your session will make sure it can be run without the absolute path
<sergiusens> roy so, in that regards, your snaps is good
<roy> nice do I just need to restart my virtual machine
<sergiusens> roy if you do, it will certainly work
<sergiusens> roy so I think you are just missing the last two steps of that task
<sergiusens> but well done so far, you have your first snap already working :-)
<roy> thanks
<roy> I restarted my terminal and it seems to be working now
<sergiusens> MaskyS everyone else in code-in is using IRC?
<sergiusens> roy great!
<MaskyS> sergiusens: I haven't checked out every org, but many are using IRC. I came upon one that was using some other chat.
<sergiusens> all the newer projects are on something !irc
<sergiusens> we are on IRC given the legacy, it is hard to migrate
<sergiusens> https://xkcd.com/1782/
<sergiusens> that comes to mind as usual
<MaskyS> sergiusens: lol hahah. IRC does only one thing and it does it well, that's why many like it.
<sergiusens> MaskyS except that messages are sent without any acking; it is like that udp joke
<sergiusens> "I would tell you a joke about UDP, but you probably wouldn't get it."
<sergiusens> anyways, back to work and reviewing everyones fine work here :-)
<MaskyS> sergiusens: That's true as well lol
<m4sk1n> wtf, I don't see messages from sergiusens :o
<myl0g> Hi @elopio, @kyrofa, @sergiusens, @popey and @flexiondotorg! I'm here from the "Package and publish your first python snap" task on Google Code-In.
<kyrofa> Awesome myl0g, welcome!
<myl0g> @elopio from the list at https://bit.ly/ugcicandidates, I was thinking of choosing to snap cryptowatch (github.com/alexanderepstein/cryptowatch). Do you think that this is a good choice? Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-01
<m4sk1n_> ok, joined from znc, there should not be problems with ghost messages…
<vill> Hi, I'm get "Write a blog post about a snap" task and I don't no how (step "Write and publish the post." ) what that mean?
<vill> what content should I write?
<villy> HI elopio, kyrofa and sergiusens.
<villy> I need some help.
<villy> pleass
<villy> Hi
<villy> Hello
<m4sk1n> hi
<villy> but I'm don't know what I should write blog post talking abuot what?
<villy> PS.    I get the task "Write a blog post about a snap"
<villy> I don't know snap!
<sergiusens> popey for youtube subtitles, does the owner of the video need to accept them in order for others to see? I am talking about https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6539865892061184/
<popey> sergiusens: I don't know, Leo set all that up. It's possible.
<popey> sergiusens: https://www.youtube.com/timedtext_cs_queue
<sergiusens> popey oh well I'll approve the task as the screenshots show that work has been done and the task doesn't say anything about requiring a review
<popey> if you're logged into the youtube channel and go there, you can see they're up for review
<popey> i see a Russian one from 16 hours ago
<popey> Right.
<sergiusens> popey ah found it in any case https://www.youtube.com/timedtext_editor?action_mde_edit_form=1&v=ymO49VCY1BQ&lang=ru&bl=vmp&ui=hd&ref=player&tab=captions
<sergiusens> and to view https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymO49VCY1BQ&lang=ru
<popey> i published them
<sergiusens> popey great, they were proof read and are good (added the comments to the task)
<dows> villy you ccan go through the snap tutorial first
<dows> Hi, regarding this, https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5637753310019584/?sp-organization=5133577048031232, does my answer need to be the accepted answer?
<dows> if it has to be the accepted answer then I'll only claim this task when I got one
<elopio> dows: I think it would be enough to get a review of the answer from the mentor.
<dows> ok. anyways I've submitted the task
<elopio> thanks!
<m4sk1n> submitted task (snap)
<ppabcd> Hello
<m4sk1n_> elopio: can you take a look?
<m4sk1n_> my next snaps will be a bit more complicated, but now I don't understand how to make them working in strict confinement
<ppabcd> Hello dows
<elopio> m4sk1n_: I'm on holidays. I'll be back on monday.
<elopio> the other mentors will take a look today.
<m4sk1n_> ok, sorry
<m4sk1n_> Hi ppabcd
<ppabcd> Hi :)
<m4sk1n_> sergiusens: kyrofa: can someone take a look?
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, hey there, what's up?
<kyrofa> You submitted a task?
<kyrofa> I'm still working my way through emails, I'll see it soon then
<popey> The dashboard is also a great way to plug through them :) https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/in-progress/
<m4sk1n_> Yup, kyrofa
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, reviewing now, looking good!
<m4sk1n_> :)
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, one thing I see missing from the README is the checklist
<popey> m4sk1n: cryptowatch is cool!
<popey> elopio: will like that snap :)
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, I also don't hear the system bell, do you?
<m4sk1n_> what bell?
<m4sk1n_> oops
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, just reading the original project README: "Chimes system bell at the end of the timer, unless -silence is set."
<kyrofa> But I don't hear anything
<kyrofa> Did you test outside the snap? Does it work there? I don't see any denials or anything
<m4sk1n_> I'll fix it…
<m4sk1n_> kyrofa: tbh I don't know how to make system bell working from snap
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, fair enough. If you can add the checklist, I'm happy to approve, you did good work
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, because honestly, I'm not sure either ;)
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, did you try the project outside of the snap? Does it work there?
<m4sk1n_> done
<m4sk1n_> yup, it just uses "\a"
<m4sk1n_> kyrofa: ^
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, huh, sounds like it's questionable in xenial right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1599599
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1599599 in linux (Ubuntu) "System beep broken (again) in Xenial Xerus" [Medium, Confirmed]
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, I think we can safely ignore it
<kyrofa> I can't get anything to make a beep here, in or out of snaps
<m4sk1n_> ok, using echo for "\a" outside snap also doesn't work for me
<m4sk1n_> kyrofa: submitted for review once again :)
<kyrofa> m4sk1n_, very good, approved!
<m4sk1n_> thanks
<m4sk1n_> next task submitted for review
<kyrofa> Alright I'll take a look in a few minutes
<m4sk1n_> ok
<LinuX86> hi @elopio
<LinuX86> hi @kyrofa
<kyrofa> Hey there LinuX86, welcome
<LinuX86> Thanks for quick reply
<LinuX86> Looking forward to get a reply from @elopio
<LinuX86> hi @popeye
<LinuX86> exit
<LinuX86> hi @flexiondotorg
<flexiondotorg> o/
<LinuX86> Thanks for the quick reply :)
<LinuX86> Thanks for the quick reply @ flexiondotorg
<LinuX86> Thanks for the quick reply @flexiondotorg
<m4sk1n_> LinuX86: we don't use @ to mention people on IRC
<m4sk1n_> we use nickname: or nickname,
<LinuX86> thanks m4sk1n
<erwin> hi
<m4sk1n_> hi erwin
<erwin> where is this chat channel about?
<wxl> coordination for google code in and the like
<m4sk1n_> few minutes > 105 minutes :o
<m4sk1n_> then I'm going to make snap for riot.im, I know it would be considered as begineer task
<kyrofa> Sorry m4sk1n_, context switching is the biggest waste of time in my day. I need to focus on one thing at a time :)
<kyrofa> Just running tests now
<m4sk1n_> ok
<m4sk1n_> kyrofa: submitted once again
<m4sk1n_> thanks
<m4sk1n_> If I would complete one task twice (I know that gci allows to claim one task only once), would it have any impact in results?
<dev1nee> hmm
<dev1nee> HMMM
<tsimonq2> Hmm?
<tsimonq2> :P
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-02
<DubeyAdit> Hi Pope,
<DubeyAdit>   I just completed pope -my tutorial to pack and publish ruby snap, and i found it was neat and easy tutorial. I would like to move ahead and creat one ruby snaps as other task.
<DubeyAdit> pope -I just completed my tutorial to pack and publish ruby snap, and i found it was neat and easy tutorial. I would like to move ahead and creat one ruby snaps as other task.
<DubeyAdit> Can you just approve my last task, So that i can move ahead and create my own ruby snaps.
<L1NUX> Hey elopio
<Flekenstine> hey
<Flekenstine> anyone there??
<m4sk1n_> hi
<Flekenstine> so you remain active all the time
<Flekenstine> m4skin
<m4sk1n_> not all the time
<flekenstine> hey
<flekenstine> I have submitted my first job in GCI  when it will be approved?/
<flekenstine> anyone there??
<m4sk1n_> mallen: balloons: submitted task for review – “Setup a development environment for the QATracker”, it works, can you approve it? I'll try working on related tasks,  I don't know too much about Drupal, but I'll try, just for fun
<flekenstine> Matthew Allen I have submitted a task of installing ubuntu
<DUFR4YN3> Hi elopio
<DUFR4YN3> Need guidance regarding Python snapcraft task
<DUFR4YN3> Hey kyrofa
<DUFR4YN3> Is anyone alive?
<m4sk1n> yup
<dows> its the weekend so perhaps everyone's taking a break?
<kkdroidgit> hi
<m4sk1n_> hi
<m4sk1n_> popey: flexiondotorg: in “Follow the * snap creation tutorial”, if everything works fine, should I just say it works fine and send for review?
<ivanfon> Hey, I'm Ivan, I'm participating in Google Code-in, currently doing the create a Node.js snap task
<m4sk1n_> hi
<ivanfon> I'm probably going to do fkill (https://github.com/sindresorhus/fkill-cli)
<m4sk1n_> good choice
<deniskamazur> Hi, can I talk to elopio or Sergio Schvezov?
<tsimonq2> deniskamazur: They should be around somewhere ;)
#ubuntu-google 2017-12-03
<indmind> hi elopio, kyrofa, sergiusens, popey and flexiondotorg.
<m4sk1n_> mallen: submitted
<DubeyAdit> hi popey,
<DubeyAdit> my last task is still pending for approval and i'm unable to claim another task. https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5422866231197696/
<m4sk1n_> flexiondotorg: popey: submitted for review
<deniskamazur> .
#ubuntu-google 2019-11-27
<BrUt4LM45t3R> Hi friends. This channel is not for GCP support by any chance is it?
